

Show HN: Leoh – New Tab Chrome extension with a clean and minimalistic design - simonkayy
http://leoh.io/chrome

======
simonkayy
Before anyone mentions it, I'd just like to say that the design of this
extension is based off of momentum. I had used momentum for a few days and
quickly realized it was quite undeveloped and lacked some basic features that
they had been promising to implement for a while. The reason why leoh and
momentum are quite different is in the functionality and customization
options. leoh is still in development and will be updated frequently.

